# how to workout on prohormones



## jmr1979 (Oct 19, 2003)

just curious of how i should workout while on prohormones should i do every set to failure after my warm up sets or should i just do high rep sets for maximum gains any input would be great


----------



## bballplayer4514 (Nov 14, 2003)

kill ur muscle lifgt heavy but not til failur every time


----------



## Var (Nov 14, 2003)

You should already have your training down cold before getting on PH's.  Check out the journals for a lot of good workout ideas.  I use GoPro's P,RR,S.  It varies weight, reps, exercises, etc so your body doesnt adapt too quickly.  Training doesnt necessarily change much while on.  Maybe add more volume.  Also, eat like a pig (healthy foods though) to make the most of the PH's.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd hate to see someone waste the gains of PH's by overtraining... don't train eacho body part more than twice a week... once every 4-5 days seems to work well for me... but results vary, just make sure you workout hard and give time for rest...


----------



## jmr1979 (Nov 14, 2003)

i forgot about even doing this post lol this was when i was in research mode my workout routine has been in check for awhile and i only do each body part once a week so everything is in check thanks for the replies though


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 14, 2003)

hows your progress been?  Hope your cycle is going well...


----------



## jmr1979 (Nov 15, 2003)

cycle has been going great so far i have got past my plateau in my bench and all other weights have gone up my bench went from 275 to 285 so far i hope it keeps going up i want to hit 300 by end of winter i think this is possible.  Next cycle plan on s1+.  Also I have put on around 10 pounds i say and still look lean which i like.  so far so good.  Nuts have started to shrink though.  hows your cycle going with the s1+ and the 1-AD going keep me updated on your rersults


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2003)

How many weeks are you into it jmr?  Two weeks?  If so I'm betting you'll be at 290, 295 by the end of week 4.  

HDM, I'm curious how your cycle is going also.  Well I hope.  Most people say to increase volume when doing a PH cycle. That does not necessarily mean to overtrain, rather do less weight with higher reps as opposed to heavy weight with low reps.  I did Gopro's WO during my cycle and that worked out well.


----------



## jmr1979 (Nov 15, 2003)

just two weeks in if i could be at 290 or 295 by the end and keep that strength that would be great all i know is right now i am loving the 1-ad and only i have is shrunken nuts and my mood does swing a little but it is all good.


----------

